# saying goodbye



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

We are returning to the UK very soon, (end of June beginning July) so decided to drive to all the old haunts and my husbands old place of work and mine, it was a really emotional experience. Drove down to St. Clair/young, my husbands old place of work The Badmingon and racquet club of Toronto, he was house manager at the time and really loved it, down Spadina, kensington, Don Valley, Guildwood Pky, my old place of work, Guild Inn Hotel, which has now closed. It was really beautiful to see so many lovely little neighbourhoods, it was a beautiful sunny day, people everywhere. The trees everywhere and the flowers beautiful. What a lovely city, so cosmopolitan. I will be sorry to leave, but needs must. Good luck to everybody who has made this beautiful city their home and settled so well, have stayed and endured the good and bad times I hope some day my kids will make it back and see this lovely country maybe even when the economy gets better consider coming to live here, I would certainly encourage it.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Why?*



dgjamison said:


> We are returning to the UK very soon, (end of June beginning July) so decided to drive to all the old haunts and my husbands old place of work and mine, it was a really emotional experience. Drove down to St. Clair/young, my husbands old place of work The Badmingon and racquet club of Toronto, he was house manager at the time and really loved it, down Spadina, kensington, Don Valley, Guildwood Pky, my old place of work, Guild Inn Hotel, which has now closed. It was really beautiful to see so many lovely little neighbourhoods, it was a beautiful sunny day, people everywhere. The trees everywhere and the flowers beautiful. What a lovely city, so cosmopolitan. I will be sorry to leave, but needs must. Good luck to everybody who has made this beautiful city their home and settled so well, have stayed and endured the good and bad times I hope some day my kids will make it back and see this lovely country maybe even when the economy gets better consider coming to live here, I would certainly encourage it.


Why are you going? UK is a sinking ship!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

MandyB said:


> Why are you going? UK is a sinking ship!


my family are all at home. we lived in Canada 26/7 years ago, my youngest was born here, if I had them with me here, I would stay, but too late for me, they are 
all settled at home with good jobs so can't expect them to give that up. Just wish I had stayed all those year ago, my husband had a really good job, we were buying our house, and I really enjoyed my life here, but my dad died and I had to go home to my mother, anyway I have come to accept it now, but how I wish I could put the clock back, such a lovely country. We went to BC last year and it is amazing there is a real beautiful part of the world  enjoy Denise


----------

